# Opioids bad for depersonalization symptoms?



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to the forums but not new to DP/DR. I've struggled with this disorder for several years and only within the past year have actually been able to put a label on it. My regiment for relief most often includes exercise, getting as much sleep as possible and attempting to minimize stress. Also I have quit smoking marijuana and drinking alcohol as I found that both of these activities acutely worsen my symptoms. However, I have from time to time taken some different opioid pain pills to help feel better. I really dig the feelings of calm and well being (who doesnt though?) I get from opiods such as tramadol and vicodin. When I take these pills I feel almost as though I can take a break from my issues of depersonalization and the panic associated with it and just enjoy myself. However, I recently read some articles about how opioid antagonists can help alleviate symptoms of depersonalization, which makes me think I might be worsening my condition by taking opioid pain pills.

I'm curious if anybody has an opinion on whether taking opioids can worsen depersonalization symptoms over the long haul.

Thanks people!


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Stay away from opiods and opiates. They are extremely addictive and lose their 'magic' very quickly.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I use various opiates for chronic pain though not the ones you do. We don't have vicodin here in canada (the only form of hydrocodone here is in cough syrup and ive never had it) and ive never bothered with tramadol because it's really to weak to do anything for me.

Just because naltrexone is used to treat some peoples dp/dr does not mean that opiates will make your dp/dr worse. Naltrexone does not seem to be that effective from what ive read on here. I doubt it's effectiveness in treating some peoples dp/dr is because it antagonizes the mu opioid receptor or atleast directly anyway. Thats the opioid receptor that most of the opiates used today bind to.

Tramadol is abit different in it's action because it's also a snri as well as a opioid. So if you get addicted to that one and suddenly stop you have the joy of snri and opiate withdrawal combined . Have fun with that.

Ive used various opiates and some of them are as about as potent as you can get. The only ones that made my dp/dr worse where demerol (meperidine/pethidine) and darvon (propoxyphene) better known as darvocet. Demerol is a atypical opioid and is dirtier and known for causing more adverse reactions then the much cleaner opiates like morphine. Darvon made my dp/dr much worse mainly because the stuff is just generally a pile of nasty toxic trash. It is also about the weakest opioid available. I only used it once because it made me as sick as a dog.

Ive used opiates regularly for about 3 years now and they have not made my dp/dr worse at all. So i guess you could call that abit of a long time. Ive been through the agony of withdrawal before and it is no goddamn fun at all let me tell you that. I don't get any mental cravings upon running out but when i use for a long time i become dependant on them as this is inevitable. Chronic pain patients and junkies alike do.

If i was you i would find a better alternative to treating your dp/dr. A benzodiazepine would be a better option if anxiety is a big problem for you. They are usually much better at treating anxiety and dp/dr then opiates anyway. Ssri's, tricyclics, various other anti-depressants, anti-convulsants and atypical anti-psychotics also work. The latter group of drugs does not work very good and should be saved as another one of those last resort meds too. Atleast in my view.

Opiates themselves (the more typical ones) cause no damage to the body at all but if you are using them to treat mental problems you are likely to become addicted to them. Being dependant on opiates and going through withdrawal is no goddamn fun at all. Your tolerance will go up and eventually tramadol won't work for you because you can't go over 400mg's a day without risking a seizure and the vicodin will be damaging your liver due to the amount of acetaminophen in it.

So try just about every other method before using opiates/opioids to help with your dp/dr. Id be very suprised if something else didnt work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply numb. that was quality.


----------

